# The hum of frustration



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

This really shouldn’t be that difficult. I make no claims to being an A/V guru but computers and software are not a problem, I deal with them everyday. But I simply can not seem to get this going. The BFD is not a problem. I can run test tones and make filters manually no problem. Getting REW working correctly seems to stay tantalizingly out of my grasp. I have everything hooked up correctly as per the online help files. This is pretty straight forward. But with any volume at all, I begin to get tremendous feed back. But the odd thing is, only when REW is not running. If I run REW, I have no feed back. Without REW running, if I tap on the SPL or mic, I can hear it through the speakers. This is what I would expect; but maybe I shouldn’t. If I run REW, I don’t hear anything if I manually create noise on the meter or mic. But being stubborn, I run REW anyway to see what will happen. 

I set the measurement level. No problem. I set the input volume. Funny stuff. It either tells me the volume is at the max or it sets it to about 10% or so. Never anything in between and I can’t seem to adjust anything to get it at a mid level. I set the target level. No problem. I run a measurement. Invariably it tells me its way low, -25 or so. Tells me to turn up the processor volume etc. I can connect to the processor or to the BFD, same thing. I can turn up the volume, reset the target level, shake the walls, same thing. I can use the SPL or the EMC mic. Same thing. I have all sources on the sound card except line in and wave muted. I simply can not see what I am doing wrong here but something is wrong. I simply do not trust anything I am getting from it. 


This just shouldn't be that difficult. I have a stereo cable running from the SPL (or mic) to the line in on the sound card. I have a stereo cable running from the front L/R line out of the sound card to one channel of a line in on the receiver. The receiver sub out runs to the BFD line in and the BFD is connected to the sub. Pretty straight forward stuff. Why the feed back with any significant volume, I have no clue. I have looked at everything I can think of on the sound card (Audigy 2) and can see nothing. I do have "record without monitoring" selected on the line in, but that makes no difference. Why the **** would it stop when you start REW? That I find odd. 

Well, if anyone can shine any light into this dark corner, it would be much appreciated. Time to fire up the grill, have a cold one, and contemplate the meaning of life and why we pursue our passions with unbridled stubbornness! Or maybe just play some music, even if my bass is boomy and irritating!


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought you sorted this all out in this thread here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-rew-forum/461-rew-help-2.html#post4307

You have some sort of internal loopback occurring that you are simply going to have to find before you can use REW properly.



> I have a stereo cable running from the SPL (or mic) to the line in on the sound card. I have a stereo cable running from the front L/R line out of the sound card to one channel of a line in on the receiver.


I trust you mean a mono RCA cable attached to a stereo 1/8" adapter? as discussed.

brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Also when you say you use the ECM mic... you are using a phantom powered amp, right?

Have you seen this diagram from brucek... just to double check yourself?


----------



## toecheese (May 3, 2006)

My guess is that your sound card setup is incorrect. Be sure to shut off every input and output except for the Line in and Speaker out in the sound control panel.

Also, in REW, make sure you've picked the exact input on REW- I noticed one of mine was 'what you hear', which is incorrect.


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

I certainly appreciate everyone's assistance, but darned if I can figure this out. I have a Radio Shack SPL connected to the single line in on the sound card with this cable:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049628&cp

and this adapter:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2103225&cp

using the right channel on the adapter.

I use the same type cable and adapter (again using the right channel) on the line out to go to the input on the BFD using this adapter on the BFD end:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062455&cp

Using the same 1/4 adapter, I connect the BFD output to the sub.

I have also used the same equipment and tried connecting to the processor instead of directly to the BFD. Same result. 

I don't see the problem but I sure hear it! 

It seems that alot of you are using the Creative USB external sound card. Maybe I will get that and hook it to a laptop. What's another fifty bucks at this point?  Not sure what else to try and I'm not giving up. Thanks guys.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Your cables are indeed correct. I would certainly connect through your processor as this gives you the crossover.

I can only say that if you have feedback then your cables and hookup are correct and you have a soundcard loopback problem. One of the record or playback selections is simply incorrect. 

Toecheese has the same card and he has no problem. You should compare your settings with him before buying a new soundcard.

brucek


----------



## Snookboy (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, I don't know what the problem was, and right now I don't care too much. After extensive troubleshooting, including using an entirely different computer I threw in the towel and got an external USB sound card and hooked it up to the laptop. Ran through it quickly and everything works as it should it appears. Except for the **** midi, that is still giving me fits but I'll worry about that later. I'll enter the dang things manually. At least I'll get some results. 

Ok, time to get serious about this.....


Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

LOL, your too funny Snookboy, let me know if you have any luck with that midi, I gave up on mine, but am willing to try anything if it works for you, lol

Do I detect a very slight whisper of frustration setting in????


----------

